# I Don't Get This One...



## Judge Spear (May 24, 2013)

So we have one called Orange Grind...
I literally can't form an opinion. I'm neutral here.
http://orangegrind.petitesymphony.com/comic/orangegrind-33/

I mean, the art's fine. Characters (some of them) are cute, I suppose.
Not trying to rope in an audience with borderline porn like the _other_ comics on this site.
But it's plot...

Now, I'm not sure sometimes when a story is bad or I'm just an idiot, but this seems like a story that's making a contrived attempt at being wonky with oddball characters like Zoophobia. Only difference is that Zoophobia still made sense to me very easily.
This doesn't and I'm not sure why. :I

You guys dissect it for me.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

i was too lazy to read it very far but im gunna blame it on post modernism


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2013)

I read it out of boredom.

Just... what?

I'll say its not _bad_. I've seen worse. Way worse. But it just doesn't go anywhere. At all.

It seems like the author has some idea of a story. Fox lady gets fired and randomly drops everything to move to some weird place that isn't explained with a cast of LOLRANDUMB characters. 

aaaaaaaaaand that's it.

Everything in between is just random wacky stuff. In the 56 pages all that happens is they get on a bus and crash into the woods. That's it. Not to mention two of the characters are borderline offensive. Haha the skinny girl thinks she's fat cause she has self image issues! The wacky randumb bat character is probably autistic or something isn't that funny! In those 56 pages _nothing happens_ other than wacky shit with dumb characters.

I just find it odd that the author clearly has some kind of idea of where the (poorly explained) story is going, but just... nothing happens.


----------



## septango (May 26, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I read it out of boredom.
> 
> 
> It seems like the author has some idea of a story. Fox lady gets fired and randomly drops everything to move to some weird place that isn't explained with a cast of LOLRANDUMB characters.
> ...



as I said, post-modernism


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2013)

Mentova said:


> I read it out of boredom.
> 
> Just... what?
> 
> ...



That's what I figured was going on...nothing. :I

Zoophobia is wacky, but it goes somewhere at least. Same for Sequential Arts.



septango said:


> as I said, post-modernism



Which isn't really a good explanation.


----------

